# Audi TT TFSI - Swissvax Enhancement



## Robtur (Jul 6, 2009)

With local authorities starting to impose stricter regulation regard water waste managment, I have been looking into alternative methods of cleaning cars. The rules are not about the products being use as such, but the "run off" and how this is captured. Looking at different ideas how to stay within these guidelines, I have been looking at "Eco Friendly" washing products. I had previously tried using Dodo Juice Time to Dry as the waterless wash and this product worked well, but with the size of the bottles you get, I needed something in bulk.....So I opted for Chemical Guys Ecosmart RU in conjunction with using it with a steam cleaner (Nimbus). I had looked at a big diesel powered steamer, but in reality, I wash 1 car per day, there is no need for it something soo big.

So the detail today, I was invited by a forum member to work in the indoor parking area of a funeral directors, there was no outdoor parking but was given the option to use the indoor hose, knowing how much water I would use, the potentially soak the area which i was intending on working, I suggested to the owner about the waterless wash. He seem intregued and allowed me to continue....

How the cars looked when i turned up:


































So I initially blasted the panel with the steamer, then misted the Chemical Guys EcoSmart RU over the panel, left for 20-30 seconds then using the steam close to the panel with a microfiber trailing, I cleaned the panel, in straight lines from the top to the bottom...This method does mean you do through a lot of microfibres..:


























This method extended to the glass, alloys, arches, door shuts and Engine bay (pics taken after steam cleaned, sorry no before, but it was really dirty, ill try and get the owner on here to confirm lol):


















































The car did not need clayed, Im sure the TFR used by the guys who wash his car every weekend must have helped, but the car was covered in tar spots. So I used Autosmart tardis, misting it onto the panel to ensure no run off, and again used the steamer to pass with a mibrofibre trailing, this worked very well....

at this stage was ready to correct the car......talking about the guys who washes it before, lets see the damage they had been imflicting, remember this car is only 3 months old:


















The correction involved using Rotary, Dodo Juice Merano Wool Pad, CG Hex Orange/Green/White/Black pads and Menzerna Compounds. Some before and after pics of the correction carried out:




















































50/50 on the rear lights:










Corrected pics:


















































Swissvax Cleaner Fluid (regular) was applied via DA and a black Hex pad thenSwissvax Shield was applied (in total two coats, applied an hour after each other):










Whilst the wax was curing the glass was cleaned using Dodo Juice Clearly Menthol window cleaner, the trim was treated with Swissvax Nano Express, the alloys were treasted with Zaino Z2 then Swissvax Autobahn, the Tyres with Swissvaxn Pneu and the exhaust treated with Swissvax Metal Polish with fine grade steel wool. The interior was steam cleaned and the plastics treated with Swissvax Quick Interior Finish, the Engine bay was treated with Swissvax Shield on the painted surfaces and Nano Express on plastics.....The end results:










































































































































the owner was very happy with the results 

Thanks for viewing

Robert Turner
Prism Detailing


----------



## jollyjack (Jan 29, 2010)

Hi
I am interested to read about you using the steam cleaner on the car.
Is it not liable to drag the dirt over the paint? :? 
Just based on having used our karcher steam cleaner to clean tiles and so forth.

Just to add the car looks excellent after your work.


----------



## Robtur (Jul 6, 2009)

jollyjack said:


> Hi
> I am interested to read about you using the steam cleaner on the car.
> Is it not liable to drag the dirt over the paint? :?
> Just based on having used our karcher steam cleaner to clean tiles and so forth.
> ...


It is interesting how this works. Using a large microfibre folded over many times allows cusioning, the dirt will be trapped into the deep pile....The chemical make up of Chemical Guys EcoSmart helps prevent scratching, its not silicon, but was told the exact chemistry (and im not a chemist). Also using the steam cleaner will assist by loosening the dirt....Its like using cold water to clean dishes or hot water, hot water works better, steam is only hot water. I have tested it on many different coloured cars and it does not inflict damage unless your car caked in dirt (and when testing that was without using steam and only the product), 9 times out of 10 no damage was inflicted, and if there was it was very light scratching.....Now I dont valet cars, I always paint correct so if this was inflicted then I would take it out again.....BUT If the car was too bad then there would not be any option than to use a hose and PW but people need to pay attention, as firstly this will affect EVERY SINGLE company offering valeting/detailing as per an Environmental Protection Agency policy known as PPG13, they are wanting you as the public to use car washes as they recycle water....so lets soo how long until a total ban on using a hose...


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Robtur said:


> the owner was very happy with the results
> 
> Robert Turner
> Prism Detailing


Certainly was Robert 

Excellent job, the car has never looked as good and thank you for your advice regarding looking after it, very much appreciated [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Really interesting - didn't think the waterless washes would be that effective


----------



## Robtur (Jul 6, 2009)

blackers said:


> Robtur said:
> 
> 
> > the owner was very happy with the results
> ...


Thats ok, and just reminded me to send you the email of products needed.....knew I forgot something


----------



## johnnyquango (May 3, 2010)

been reading a few threads over the weeks of robs, must say he does a brilliant job, not far away from him and hope this year to get my car done. well done rob amazing results 8) 8)


----------



## Robtur (Jul 6, 2009)

johnnyquango said:


> been reading a few threads over the weeks of robs, must say he does a brilliant job, not far away from him and hope this year to get my car done. well done rob amazing results 8) 8)


Thank you for your kind words


----------



## Robtur (Jul 6, 2009)

If you are interested in the waterless wash product i have been using, this is a product from Chemical Guys called EcoSmart RU. you can obtain this through www.carwashnwax.co.uk and I have obtained a 10% discount for anyone using the code *PRM1*.

If you are interested in products from Dodo Juice or Swissvax then contact me and ill be able to arrange a 10% discount for you.

Thanks

Robert


----------

